# Rat Rods??



## TOMTOM (Feb 18, 2011)

*Rat Rods, some people love them some people hate them. Rat Rod Girls, everybody got to love them. We're about half way through with our Bullet Boy CC 2012 Rat Rod Rumble article. Check it out on www.AmericanCarsAmericanGirls.com and see what you hate and love. I think you're going to love it all.

I would love to cover a Lay-It-Low event. Tennessee or Atlanta would be best for me. 

Tom Pfeifer
www.AmericanGirlsAmericanGirls.com*


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I like the rat rod look and alot of guys on here do also


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

but alot of these assclowns are like if its not on 13's its stupid :uh:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

regallowlow187 said:


> but alot of these assclowns are like if its not on 13's its stupid :uh:


because they ride lower than them on 15s


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Rat Rods are sick!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

that truck and that girl are a perfect match.


----------



## fullsize67 (Oct 22, 2003)

Rats rods are garbage. I understand driving your car while its a work in progress but finishing a ride to intentionaly look like its a pile of shit is like just refusing to wipe your ass cause you think its the cool thing to do.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

fullsize67 said:


> Rats rods are garbage. I understand driving your car while its a work in progress but finishing a ride to intentionaly look like its a pile of shit is like just refusing to wipe your ass cause you think its the cool thing to do.


no matter how you look at it its history preserved, its hot rodding in its truest form, ballers were the only ones who could afford to paint their cars back in the 50s painted hotrods didnt exist before then most of them were built for less than 200 bucks tho that might not be much now that was a shitload of money back then for a 16 year old.


----------



## scrape'n-by (Jul 17, 2009)

going get so many mixed reviews on this one..lol problem with most people is that there narrow minded..if your a car inthusiest you like and respect all forms of rides thats what make each person and individual..otherwise we would all be driving the same damn car and look the same..my opinion


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

scrape'n-by said:


> going get so many mixed reviews on this one..lol problem with most people* HERE *is that there narrow minded..if your a car inthusiest you like and respect all forms of rides thats what make each person and individual..otherwise we *would all be driving the same damn car and look the same..my opinion*


fixed, thats already happening in lowriding


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

actually there is not a thing traditional about rusty piles of parts with tractor grilles and bike tanks used as air filter housings.
One thing is a ruff unfinished hot rod built with peroid specific parts, another is yankin a 50s truck cab on a ifs chassis and run it fenderless with a bunch of other mismatched parts.
/ topic.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

dogbonekustoms said:


> actually there is not a thing traditional about rusty piles of parts with tractor grilles and bike tanks used as air filter housings.
> One thing is a ruff unfinished hot rod built with peroid specific parts, another is yankin a 50s truck cab on a ifs chassis and run it fenderless with a bunch of other mismatched parts.
> / topic.


its stays true to the ideology of it


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

I do think some of it is stupid and people take it too far, but I like you basic old patina/rust style layed out on the ground with big wheels, little wheels, fatory steels with fat whites, etc


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

dogbonekustoms said:


> actually there is not a thing traditional about rusty piles of parts with tractor grilles and bike tanks used as air filter housings.
> One thing is a ruff unfinished hot rod built with peroid specific parts, another is yankin a 50s truck cab on a ifs chassis and run it fenderless with a bunch of other mismatched parts.
> / topic.


It can be traditional if its done right. Lowriders started low but now alot of peoples cars dont sit that low at all, so are you saying they have no tradition?


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> no matter how you look at it its history preserved, its hot rodding in its truest form, ballers were the only ones who could afford to paint their cars back in the 50s painted hotrods didnt exist before then most of them were built for less than 200 bucks tho that might not be much now that was a shitload of money back then for a 16 year old.


calling a car a "rat rod" is basically RAPING everything historical about HOT RODDING.



i love traditional and original hot rods, but calling them rat rods is lame and trendy. and building something that looks like shit intentionally is just plain IGNORANT. real hot rodders fucking hate the term............../topic.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

scrape'n-by said:


> going get so many mixed reviews on this one..lol problem with most people is that there narrow minded..if your a car inthusiest you like and respect all forms of rides thats what make each person and individual..otherwise we would all be driving the same damn car and look the same..my opinion



i love it all, hot rods (traditional and modern), street rods, customs, kustoms (spell it with a K because its kool), lowriders, bombs, originals, etc, etc.




i hate RAT RODS just as much as i hate donks. rat rods are a trend, hot rods are a culture.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

People wont like it on here. This is a website for lowriding. Its like going to chevytalk.com and tryin to get those guys to agree that lowriding isnt ruining classic cars. Time and place for everything. Thanks, have a good day


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

lone star said:


> People wont like it on here. This is a website for lowriding. Its like going to chevytalk.com and t*ryin to get those guys to agree that lowriding isnt ruining classic cars.* Time and place for everything. Thanks, have a good day


considering theyre on the right i dont blame them


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> calling a car a "rat rod" is basically RAPING everything historical about HOT RODDING.
> 
> 
> 
> i love traditional and original hot rods, but calling them rat rods is lame and trendy. and building something that looks like shit intentionally is just plain IGNORANT. real hot rodders fucking hate the term............../topic.


i stopped calling them rat rods theyre just hot rods now but its been so ingrained into other peoples heads that you have to use it to learn em. its like pro touring, pro street and G machine theyre all street machines regardless of the title


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lownslow302 said:


> i stopped calling them rat rods theyre just hot rods now but its been so ingrained into other peoples heads that you have to use it to learn em. its like pro touring, pro street and G machine theyre all street machines regardless of the title


:werd:I dont like the term anymore,but Ive seen everything from 81 cameros to pro touring cars,called "hot rods"


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

My biggest problem with "Rat Rods" is 90%+ of them are just half ass junk that people use the excuse "Oh, I'm building a Rat Rod." The real excuse should be "Oh, I'm a fucking half ass." Reminds me of the permanent "In Construction" mini trucks. 

A select few are badass though


----------



## 48221 (Mar 21, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> no matter how you look at it its history preserved, its hot rodding in its truest form, *ballers were the only ones who could afford to paint their cars back in the 50s* painted hotrods didnt exist before then most of them were built for less than 200 bucks tho that might not be much now that was a shitload of money back then for a 16 year old.


b...b............b...............b.bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

OGJordan said:


> My biggest problem with "Rat Rods" is 90%+ of them are just half ass junk that people use the excuse "Oh, I'm building a Rat Rod." The real excuse should be "Oh, I'm a fucking half ass." Reminds me of the permanent "In Construction" mini trucks.
> 
> A select few are badass though


some of them get driven pretty hard they even have a race on a unpaved road somewhere out west


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

EBAY said:


> b...b............b...............b.bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


x1:25


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Man tru rats are bad ass,but yes some are garbage. Some guys put along into these rats so u gotta give it up to them. The one thing about these guys is they don't act like there shit don't stink like slot of other car guys do.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

slangin cardboard said:


> Man tru rats are bad ass,but yes some are garbage. Some guys put along into these rats so u gotta give it up to them. The one thing about these guys is they don't act like there shit don't stink like slot of other car guys do.


:werd:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

Lownslow302 said:


> :werd:


Get 4 real homeboy.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

TATTOO-76 said:


> i love it all, hot rods (traditional and modern), street rods, customs, kustoms (spell it with a K because its kool), lowriders, bombs, originals, etc, etc.
> 
> i hate RAT RODS just as much as i hate donks. rat rods are a trend, hot rods are a culture.


Yep, that is what i meant.
They dont even stay true with the ideology really, if you hear the ogs that were doin hotrods in the 50s they rip their eyeballs out rather than lookin at those piles.


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

Calling ANY car a rat rod is simple ignorance.


----------



## treyimpala (Jul 3, 2007)

I will have to agree with TATTOO-76 on this one. 
But I myself love to see and old American car restored and deep gloss paint!

NOW, here is my question? RATRODS are the in thing now, so why is it that when you see a RATROD, (blk primered) it's kool, 
but when you see a lowrider (blk primered) it sux and the people behind the wheel are ignorant????
Primer is primer right??!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

primer is primer, but it depends where its layed.
A work in progress is cool, cars are meant to be driven, and as long as its clean needs to be respected.
Bunch of mismatched parts, con rods as structural parts, bubblegum welds, fenderless ifs etc etc etc, in primer or not they will always be just a pile of mismatched parts.
Imo, it has nothin to do with primer, althou, UNFORTUNATLEY a lot of people call anything in primer a rat. Thats why i have ''under construction'' lettered on the rear glass.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

EBAY said:


> b...b............b...............b.bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha





Jack Bauer said:


> x1:25


Xgoogle


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

treyimpala said:


> I will have to agree with TATTOO-76 on this one.
> But I myself love to see and old American car restored and deep gloss paint!
> 
> NOW, here is my question? RATRODS are the in thing now, so why is it that when you see a RATROD, (blk primered) it's kool,
> ...


i thought flat black was cool till i saw a metallic done with a suede finish


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Lownslow302 said:


> i thought flat black was cool till i saw a metallic done with a suede finish


got a close up pic?


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> got a close up pic?


Xgoogle pics


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> got a close up pic?


different shade and with the sun beaming


----------



## lakewood213 (May 27, 2003)

those are two completely different cars, i saw those on google too!


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> different shade and with the sun beaming


thats a different car all together......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

TATTOO-76 said:


> thats a different car all together......


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

OGJordan said:


> My biggest problem with "Rat Rods" is 90%+ of them are just half ass junk that people use the excuse "Oh, I'm building a Rat Rod." The real excuse should be "Oh, I'm a fucking half ass." Reminds me of the permanent "In Construction" mini trucks.
> 
> A select few are badass though


So true.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

satin metallics, or pearls, are bad ass, but its not the paint that makes it a rat.
Ive seen some nice ones gotta admit it, very well done cars, but at that point i wouldnt know how to call'em. How would you call a fenderless tow truck with mostly handbuilt parts? Art car? Surly not a hot rod, and rat is sorta derogatory on a nicely done car.


----------



## IMPALA863 (May 25, 2011)

lakewood213 said:


> those are two completely different cars, i saw those on google too!





TATTOO-76 said:


> thats a different car all together......


:roflmao:another google fail fails him


----------



## tnimpala (Jan 3, 2006)

Some rat are cool. The gasser are all way badass. But the suede lead sleds are the coolist


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

when i built my 62 wagon, I wanted to keep the original paint look but redo everything else. Something we have been doing for years with V dubs. Not that i was being half assed. I just like the look. a lot of money, elbow grease, rust repair, 4 coats of clear color sanded and buffed and this what I ended up with.




































































































I wouldnt call it rat rod, hell i dont know what to call it. It was just what I wanted to do.


----------



## Typical Cholo Stereotype (Aug 11, 2011)

Skim said:


> when i built my 62 wagon, I wanted to keep the original paint look but redo everything else. Something we have been doing for years with V dubs. Not that i was being half assed. I just like the look. a lot of money, elbow grease, rust repair, 4 coats of clear color sanded and buffed and this what I ended up with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id call it firme carnal!!


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

i know that wagon from the hamb. I always liked it bar the wheels.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

The patina on the wagon is pure badass


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

TATTOO-76 said:


> calling a car a "rat rod" is basically RAPING everything historical about HOT RODDING.
> 
> 
> 
> i love traditional and original hot rods, but calling them rat rods is lame and trendy. and building something that looks like shit intentionally is just plain IGNORANT. real hot rodders fucking hate the term............../topic.


I agree with this 100%


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

911e4737915dce6a41f90014_zps94098bf5.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Ooops...a duplicate.


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

440sled said:


> Ooops...a duplicate.


These two are nice


----------



## mrlowrider (Oct 14, 2008)

TATTOO-76 said:


> calling a car a "rat rod" is basically RAPING everything historical about HOT RODDING.
> 
> 
> 
> i love traditional and original hot rods, but calling them rat rods is lame and trendy. and building something that looks like shit intentionally is just plain IGNORANT. real hot rodders fucking hate the term............../topic.


 theres rat rods rat bikes and cheeches love machin lowrider all would be period correct.and part of junk custom culter


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Heres a car that describe the meanin of rat rod well.
Truth be told, in the mid 90s when the term started being used its meaning was diffrent. Doesnt matter now thou, as these retards now own it and im positive no one wants it back.


----------



## illstorm (Jul 4, 2006)

Found This On Los Boulevardos site. Definitely not a Rat Rod... Too raw to be a lowrider...N..Too low to be a hot Rod..! Just right for a Luv Machine..


----------



## richards69impala (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The chevy cycle carrier is one of Chuckles Garage early builds. Might look ruff but its very well built.


----------



## KrazyKuttingRoy (May 31, 2012)

That rat rod needs an old school plaque so give us a call.
Ask for Roy 928.750.2325

http://


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

Lownslow302 said:


> i thought flat black was cool till i saw a metallic done with a suede finish


This is one of my club members ride with most of the custom work done by me. And being called a rat rod is like being kicked in the balls! Fck rat rods


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

i agree, rat rods aren't worth a damn. what's worse is when they think their buckets are worth over 12g's because of junkyard parts added.


STRAY 52 said:


> This is one of my club members ride with most of the custom work done by me. *And being called a rat rod is like being kicked in the balls*!* Fck rat rods*


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Rat rods are raw same shit different canvas that shit take some modifications just like low lows hate if u want to just ask yourself what ur first rider looked like....yea ratish then a muthafucka


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

STRAY 52 said:


> This is one of my club members ride with most of the custom work done by me. And being called a rat rod is like being kicked in the balls! Fck rat rods


That is BADASS. really BADASS!!!! 


AND SIMPLY SAID, FUCK RAT RODS.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

93flee said:


> Rat rods are raw same shit different canvas that shit take some modifications just like low lows hate if u want to just ask yourself what ur first rider looked like....yea ratish then a muthafucka


ARE YOU RETARDED?


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

TATTOO-76 said:


> ARE YOU RETARDED?


x2


----------



## supremes (Aug 15, 2008)

stray52 your club has some bad ass rides! enjoy seeing them.


----------

